# waddles on lamancha?



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

My doeling has gopher ears and waddles. Will she look werid? :chin:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Nope, they are adorable. just a little fancy attachment hehehe


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

CUTE!!! goatie jewlry! :wink:


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Im on the fence about them, but they do look like earrings!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG I LOVE WATTLES


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a doe that has gopher ears and waddles I LOVE her looks. My husband thinks she is the cutest.
Here are her pictures her name is Panda and she is due in April for her first kidding.

















I did not like waddles at first but now I love them. I hope I get more kids with waddles. I think it gives them an extra something special. Also I LOVE gopher ears.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Here is my buck with wattles. He has gopher ears and wattles, hes so hansome and a doll to be around. After you have them for a while you don't even notice the wattles too much.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Those goats are GORGEOUS! The waddles aren't that big. I love Brie, waddles and all!!!! she's a keeper!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, they are not like big saggy hanging things. They are just cute little attachements


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Omg how funny I read "gopher ears" but thought elf ears my girl Panda has waddles with elf ears. I do have a doe that has the gopher ears with waddles also and she is just adorable too.


----------

